
Show HN: Advertise for free. $0 CPM. $0 CPC - aleksailosey
http://adtree.io
======
NewsAware
I understood the value of LinkExchange in the geocities Era - everyone was
online because you "had to be" but there were no clear monetization
strategies. With page impressions as sole KPI it didn't hurt to get a few more
by joining some ad-ring-system.

Nowadays the line between publishers (many impressions, put stuff online and
monetize via ads) and advertisers (fewer impressions, everyone monetizing in
some other way, no matter if they actually use online ads or not) seems quite
clear cut. So not really seeing who would use this tbh.

Good luck with your project though!

------
pascalxus
I'll give it a shot. but I'm just not sure what size of ads I'm supposed to
upload. Also, when I go to upload it, it assumes I have the precise ad size.

------
quickthrower2
"Worlds First"? There was something like this back in the early 2000's. In-
fact I think there is a whole bunch of them.

------
leosarev
Millennials had invented banner exchange network.

------
tiborsaas
Good luck, webrings need a comeback :)

Two minor quick landing page fixes:

\- you have a horizontal scrollbar

\- text selection is blocked which is very user hostile

------
tobltobs
How is this supposed to work?

What decides how often my ad is shown?

Who pays the ad reviewers and the infrastructure?

~~~
aleksailosey
1.You upload your ad and it's shown on other Adtree users' websites.

2\. Your ad is shown as often as possible on only relevant websites.

3\. Right now, I do. With enough users the network could be monetized by
charging monthly to advertise (without having to place an ad on your own
site).

~~~
udayrddy
Could you define "only relevant", please. I would not think of advertising
mine on competitor vice-versa

------
wheresvic3
Just signed up but apparently you need a hundred visits per day to qualify. If
I had that sort of traffic, I would just go with adsense ...

------
zubairq
Basically this is like link sharing I guess ?

~~~
aleksailosey
Yea you could think of it that way.

~~~
gargarplex
Reminds me of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LinkExchange](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LinkExchange)

Could work really well. All the best

------
rco8786
What's old is new again :)

